# Resting Beans...



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

What's the average time you need to rest the beans from the date of roasting for making espressos?

I've heard 10-12 days for Rave beans which I have noticed a marked improvement,

I've just got some Has Bean beans, Roast date 13/04


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Think it varies according to how light or dark the beans are roasted and who the coffee roaster is. Coffee Compass for example suggest 4 days rest and an optimum of 6 days for Brighton Lanes Blend. As you've already mentioned, quite a few members recommend 10 days or so on Rave Italian Job.

If there's no info along with the beans on the website selling them and I've not read a comment specifically for that bean on here, I usually email the coffee roaster and ask. Along with any recipe recommendations.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

More than likely get shot down for this, but...

I open a bag after 2-3 days, if i have roasted myself i will try them the day after, then again a couple of days later, this way i can judge what is happening with the bean and how long to rest next time, this of course is only possible when you have at least 500g - 1kg of beans to play with.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle

Nowt wrong with that. I've read comments by others stating how they've often found a difference in flavour of one particular bean whilst working through a bag (often 1kg ones from Rave).

On the 2-3 day resting period front, does seem a tad short but then if you're keen to dive straight in...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gotta be honest, i have shoved beans that have only just cooled down in the hopper before and they tasted great!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Flavour profile changes as the roast settles, if you prefer the bean rested for a day or two or if you prefer it after its rested for a week that's down to your taste! In general I've noted a bean mellows and a lot more of the complex undertones come through with a good rest, but that may be at a loss to other flavours you may have gotten earlier on. Currently have the has bean express starter pack which was roasted on the 7th, waiting for my porlex to arrive so am yet to crack on with the beans; the anticipation is rising to a point where I might just burst. Really looking forward to the kicker; hoping the sherbets can get extracted even with my shoddy technique!


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

I usually get my beans and use them within the first few days of rasting on average 2-3 days after. It takes me about a week or so to go through the 250g back so from 2-10 days for me


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For me Hasbean tend to be up to speed for brewed in approx 3 days, espresso 5-6.

Rave 10 days.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

For brewed, a few coffee roasters have said to me no rest period necessary, dive straight in.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My IMMs get opened and used for espresso pretty much soon as they hit the doorstep


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> For brewed, a few coffee roasters have said to me no rest period necessary, dive straight in.


I've heard that a few times, but my experience differs. I prefer dark roasts for brewed coffee, but I really don't like to start a pack until at least 5 days. 7 days is better, and 10 days is near optimum.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Everyone has different taste- my case in point







brew it, pull it and enjoy- if you're not feeling it leave another day and try again ad infinitum; though not actually ad infinitum as, you know, staleness will catch up at some point in infinity.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Lighter roasts = longer resting time

Darker roasts = shorter resting time

My Malabar is with 10-12 days at his best, the Burundi takes 10 days (Smashing beans) rich licorice flavor laurel, both light roasts I serve them in my coffeetrailer!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

@3aan said:


> Lighter roasts = longer resting time
> 
> Darker roasts = shorter resting time


Isn't that back to front? Darker roasts spend more time in the roaster & have more CO2?


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

No, its really as it stands, the fine lighter roasts, that the usage time is considerably longer and better.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've stopped resting ever since I got the EK


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> My IMMs get opened and used for espresso pretty much soon as they hit the doorstep


Yup, same.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

gman147 said:


> Yup, same.


And thats how long after roasts? I roast my own a few kilo's each batch.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1-2 days


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

2-3 days after roast I use them


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I give my Rave beans a week for Espresso but they are fine straight away for French Press pour over


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

You could uses the fresh roasted beans (light roast) in the most slow processes for extreme good brews!


----------

